# back of head/neck pecked to flesh



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi everyone
It seems the neighborhood brings me the injured pigeons
This pigeon's neck and back of its head has been pecked I think
Its really nasty open bleeding wound
So far I've stopped the bleeding and cleaned wound and have just left it alone keeping the bird inside an opened crate in my bathroom
I'm in northern Ontario n still have some snow n cold weather
I'm not sure what if anything I should put on the wound
I figure ill have to house it until theres at least a scab n maybe some feathers grown in
I'll posts some pics I'm just trying to get it used to me in same room and it allows me to handle it but I only do to change out dirty newspaper on bottom

So what do I do next?
Any/all advice from experience pigeon people appreciated!!
Thanks
cristina


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That looks as though it is deep. Probably should be seen by an avian vet. But if no vet, you can clean it with a saline solution. Boil 1 quart of water and add 1 Tablespoon of salt. Let it cool to lukewarm and use it to clean the wound. Then apply an antibiotic cream like Neosporin, but not one that contains the pain reliever. Keep it clean. It will heal better if not allowed to dry out. He should probably have some antibiotics given him if it is a very deep wound. Have you checked for other injuries? Can you post pics of him showing how he stands and holds his wings? 
How and what is he eating?


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes it does seem deep
Al I did was clean with water but will do the saline
polysporin is what I've got
I'll try to get more pics
So far its only drank water and hasn't eaten 
I've got birdseed and peanuts
I've kept it in a open top crate and I put the crate in the bathtub
I only got it last night
I think we just have regular vets but ill call tomorrow n see if any can help
Its perching on edge of crate and can fly although its wild it didn't try to fly away yesterday when my neighbor found it
Will ask for anti-biotics when I call vets.
Do you think its a pecking injury or other?
I ask because theres a lot of them around and its mating season are they that vicious with each other?
We've already found a bloody egg that had fallen from side of roof

So you're saying to keep the wound moist as opposed to allowing it to dry?
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cristinalemoing said:


> Yes it does seem deep
> Al I did was clean with water but will do the saline
> polysporin is what I've got
> 
> ...


............................


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

K im trying to find a container than I can use that I can direct the saline over the injury as opposed to just pouring it over him do I use the whole liter?
I put a lot of polysporin and it kinda made his feathers greasy
I can actually see his ear holes
Is it ok if he gets wet? 
Can I give him human penicillin n if so how much?
It looks like a yearling or 1 of last years babies or female as its small I can fit it in my hand 
I want to k ow what I can or shouldn't do before I do anything as its such a nasty wound n I don't want to do anything to make it worse, make it suffer prolong its healing.
thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, you don't need to use the whole amount to clean it. That is just the measurements to make it. You can make half as much. Try not to get him any wetter than you need to. If you put the cream on it already, it will be hard to clean it with the saline. You may need to use a piece of gauze. If just a small wound, I would just use a clean gauze to wash it, but if deep, I would use a good sized syringe. Did you use a cream or ointment? 
Do you have a vet that you can get Amoxicillin from?


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Called around the vets they wont see it as its not mine nor will they give me anti biotics
The cream has since come off/spread to the top of his backs feathers
How many times a day should I use the saline? 
It could also have been hit by a car or was under a car as it went by
They bath in a dip in the road in front of my home and not everyone slows down or avoids them

So its up to me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you call a vet, tell them it is your pet, and give it a name. Some vets won't see pigeons unless they are pets. Some won't see them at all.
Just clean it well, then keep it covered with the antibiotic cream or ointment.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I called vet but didn't know what to say about how it got injured if it was my pet.
Anyways I've been cleaning the wound twice/day w saline, applying the ointment. Today it seems a little more perky, + alert and is starting to eat. I did get some dirt/itty bitty stones n put that in crate near the food don't they need that to help them grind food up in their crop? its scratching its head n I'm worried it might infect itself w its feet as much as I change newspaper it still has poop on its feet
When can it bathe? Was thinking of filling bottom of tub an inch or so
Should/can I cover wound w gauze, just kinda wrap it around base of neck during day when I can keep an eye on it?
Thanks again for all your advice!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is scratching it, then I would find a safe way to cover it.
You could just say that you had him outside and he took off and came home with the wound. I mean, lots of things you could say. A vet could give antibiotics.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Having never had a pet pigeon I don't really know what to say I don't know that a pet bird would come back n we don't have an avian vet nor a wildlife center anywhere near nor do I have a car.
I did put water in tub which washed its feet and keeping wound clean and moist and will cover it while I can watch it the wound doesn't appear infected at all ill try n change his crate newspaper more than twice a day n keep its feet clean
Its looks more like it got hit by a car, run over


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

You don’t want to risk infection with small animals; by the time you notice it they could be dead. A pet pigeon absolutely would come back, that’s what they’re known for. Just say it’s a new pet and you don’t know that much about pigeons, or that you adopted it like that. All you need to do is have them look up the bird dose for an antibiotic and prescribe it, while it would be preferable, you don’t need an avian vet for that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bootface said:


> You don’t want to risk infection with small animals; by the time you notice it they could be dead. A pet pigeon absolutely would come back, that’s what they’re known for. Just say it’s a new pet and you don’t know that much about pigeons, or that you adopted it like that. All you need to do is have them look up the bird dose for an antibiotic and prescribe it, while it would be preferable, you don’t need an avian vet for that.


Not sure they can get the antibiotic without a vet. Can't just buy it in the pharmacy there I don't think. And shipping would take too long. That's why a vet would be helpful. Unless there is another way to get Amoxicillin or Clavamox.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I meant they don’t need a vet who is a bird expert, they should definitely go to a vet.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I'll call the vets I hadn't on Monday
Its eating more today but I just noticed it may have an abrasion on its back
Can I use peroxide on the abrasion? Its not an open wound
I thought there was a pece of flesh hanging but noticed theres the same one on the other side is it part of their ears?
I set it in the sun during the day n right now I've opened the crate n left it in the tub perched on the edge of crate so it can stretch
It hasn't tried flying around really though I leave it be while in yher checking on it every 10 minutes or so


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cristinalemoing said:


> I'll call the vets I hadn't on Monday
> Its eating more today but I just noticed it may have an abrasion on its back
> Can I use peroxide on the abrasion? Its not an open wound
> I thought there was a pece of flesh hanging but noticed theres the same one on the other side is it part of their ears?
> ...


I wouldn't use peroxide, as it does damage the cells and can slow healing.
Just clean and apply the antibiotic cream as with the original wound.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok no peroxide
Last night while applying saline n cream I noticed that the feathers that were sticking up/out along the wound actually has skin so I was going to try to fold it back where it should be and use gauze to wrap around the wound
Its difficult as I don't want to cover its eyes n need to have it on tight enough where it wont come off
I did wrap the wound yesterday but was alone to do it so wasn't done properly today I have someone who will help me by holding it
I'll upload some recent pictures that ill take today.
Thanks again for all ur advice


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

The skin is probably dead at this point, but if it isn’t it will need to be stitched, not just wrapped up. Plus the tissue underneath will have to be debrided. You will need a vet or an experienced rehabber to do that. 

I would wrap the wound at all, but I realize I don’t actually have a reason for that, I’ve just never seen it done.

E: I looked at the pictures again. I think I know what you’re saying. The skin is really loose on the head, and when there’s an opening it kind of just slides down. In that case it probably is viable, but it still needs stitches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

May be able to get it back together even without stitches. I know you said you couldn't afford a vet right now, and it is amazing how well things can heal if they can be held together long enough. If you can put it back to where it should be, and keep it in place till it heals, it may be fine.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

heres the pictures I promised
Its eating, drinking
Had it wrapped but made it scratch head more and made it unbalanced
I change newspaper can w saline apply polysporin 2/day. Keeping the wound moust


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't need to keep cleaning it with the saline. You are messing with it too much. Just keep it covered with the antibiotic cream and it will heal.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone know the safe dosage of antibiotics to give to a pigeon?

I used the saline cuz he scratches his wound and as much as I'm trying to keep his feet clean I'm not watching it 24/7 I got other stuff to do
I've probably already saved its life and I'm not a vet or a vet tech I'm doing the best I can with what I've got!!!
Had I just left it there I wouldn't have to deal with it now but I can't in good conscience not try n save one of Gods creatures
I'm not equipped to keep a pigeon let alone an injured one but I'm trying which is more than ALL my neighbors combined are doing
I've placed an ad asking if a vet tech could come over and check it out I'm hoping someone will see my ad and reply

That's the best I can do right now


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Antibiotics is apo amoxi-clav. 500/125mg. Tablets
I do have a syringe I can use to dissolve piece of pill and give it to it
Just need to know dosage first
thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cristinalemoing said:


> Does anyone know the safe dosage of antibiotics to give to a pigeon?
> 
> I used the saline cuz he scratches his wound and as much as I'm trying to keep his feet clean I'm not watching it 24/7 I got other stuff to do
> I've probably already saved its life and I'm not a vet or a vet tech I'm doing the best I can with what I've got!!!
> ...



No need to get defensive. I am just trying to help you. Good luck with your bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for saving his life and helping him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for saving his life. You are doing a good job, plse don't give up now. I know it's frustrating trying to save an injured pigeon, but it will all be worth it at the end of the day.

Can't help with the dosage, maybe you can google for more info. There is a lot of info on the internet.

If you get the dosage, best will be to split the tablet to the right size and put that piece deep inside his mouth for him to swallow. If you dissolve in water and give by syringe, there's always a chance that he might aspirate.

I use amoxycillin (called Betamox tablets) to treat injuries and birds caught by cats. I go by the ratio of 12 mg per 100 gram bird weight. I buy from our local pharmacy, but I don't know if you can get it over there.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

According to this website: www.msdvetmanual.com the dosage will be 125 mg/kg twice daily, which is almost the same ratio as the one I uses. So if he weighs 300 gram, give about 35-40 mg twice daily. So you can split the 125 mg tablet into the right size and put inside his mouth.

If the meds are in a capsule form, dissolve the 500 mg capsule in for ex 5 ml of water, mix well and draw up the right amount in a medicine dropper. 1 ml will then be 100 mg, so 0.4 ml of this suspension will do. Take a small piece of bread, soak with the meds and put this deep inside his mouth.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sorry if I seemed defensive.
Its just I had mentioned on previous days I was doing saline twice a day n no1 said not to
ANYWAYS since I've stopped the wound is turning yellow so I'm going to resume the saline twice a day
The attached skin is still pink but the little thingies sticking out on each side were pink r now turning yellow
The wound seems to be scabbing not sure if that's right word but its not raw anymore
some1 mentioned honey? Apparently has antimicrobial properties?

So I still don't know what to give in antibiotics
Idk how much it weighs
I can tell u its either a baby from last year or a female as it isn't very big at all not like the males I c around here who r at least 1/3 bigger
I have 500/125mg of amoxicillin so do I split the pill in 4?
I know how to give a pill to cat/dog. Just stick it pass gag point but idk about a bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cristinalemoing said:


> *I'm sorry if I seemed defensive.
> Its just I had mentioned on previous days I was doing saline twice a day n no1 said not to*
> ANYWAYS since I've stopped the wound is turning yellow so I'm going to resume the saline twice a day
> The attached skin is still pink but the little thingies sticking out on each side were pink r now turning yellow
> .



This is what I had said back when you asked how often to wash it with the saline. So I did answer you.
_
"Just clean it well, then keep it covered with the antibiotic cream or ointment."_

I said to keep it covered with the cream, not to keep washing it. It would heal better if you don't keep washing off the creme and disturbing it.
What you see is normal. It will heal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina has explained how much and how to give the antibiotic. He is probably right around 300 grams in weight. A little more or less in weight is okay.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think between 30 and 35 mg twice a day will be good. Split the tablet in 4 (then you have 4 pieces of 125 mg each). Split one of those pieces in 4 again (so you have 4 pieces of about 32 mg each). You will then give one piece in the morning and another in the evening again. Do this for 7 to 10 days.

It will be difficult to split to the correct size, just shave bits of the bigger pieces to get the correct size. Best way to give: directly down throat. Just hold him against your body, open the beak and put the piece deep down his throat over the tongue. He will swallow. Will be even better if you have somebody to hold him then you can only concentrate on opening the beak.

He will benefit from probiotics for pigeons (get from a petshop) and apple cider vinegar (5 ml to 1 l of drinking water) while on antibiotic treatment and also afterwards for a couple of days. This will restore the good bacteria that gets destroyed while on treatment.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Update on wound
heres some photos I took today
The wound is no longer raw,i discontinued saline on 25th and applied polysporin once/day but now I'm not sure if I should hence the updated photos
Antibiotics is a little more difficult to do every time and be successful
Its started biting and hitting me with its wings which is fine I don't want to tame it
There hasn't appeared to be any infection at all so if I don't get the pill in every time I don't force it besides I don't have help often n y it took so long for the updated photos, I needed someone to take them while I held him.
Btw that piece of skin that I wasn't able to fold back is still pink so alive and will probably end up with it making his head appear weird.
The yellow u c is kind of scabby and he does scratch his head at times.

Before I release it can I give it a bath with Dawn to remove the grease from its back due to the polysorin applied over time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He will need to be bathed and the oily feathers clean, or he won't be weather proof. He needs to have clean feathers out there. I would wait to see if new feathers are going to grow in before releasing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Much too soon to be released. You will have to keep him for another couple of weeks before releasing. Make sure he is 100% back to normal. Is that a cat in the left side of the photo?


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Wasn't going to let him go until his feathers r grown back. They don't have to be fully grown back but at least most of them grown back
Now do I still put polysporin or just leave it ?
That's the info I'm looking for
He's eating drinking biting hitting me w his wings
Yes I have a cat he's cool tho its the second pigeon I've helped out n the first one id keep in my living room and she'd stay perched on the crate n my cat just walked by ignoring it n that pigeon would come back looking to come in on winter nights which id oblige n let her in
I keep this one in the bathroom n it sits perched on my counter when free or bring it in the crate in LR so it can get some sun.
I brought it out into the living room where I held it and a neighbor took the pictures n hadn't seen the cat till we were taking the photos. But like I said he's a cool customer!!


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

So can anyone pls tell me if I should continue applying pokysporin or not.
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is healed over and the danger of infection is past, than no, you don't have to keep applying it.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Ya the wound is dry, kinda scabby but no definitely infection 
Now I'm just going to wait till its feathers grow back, wash it to remove the grease from feathers and will release it the day after the bath to make sure its dried n ready to go

Does anyone have an idea how long that may be? 2 maybe 3 weeks?
I need to go out of town on 10th may so ill need to know if I have to make arrangements for some1 to come over as it spends 8-10 hers caged overnight n my trip is 16 hours so its kinda long to b caged up
Thank you everybody for ur advice
Always needed and appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he eating/drinking well, and able to fly well? Does he get practice flying inside? He needs to be 100% before releasing.
Also, if you clean him and wash all the oil out of his feathers, then you will need to wait a while for him to build the powder back up in his wings. A cleanser that will take the grease out will strip the feathers of their weather proofing. It takes time to build up the natural oils and powder again to make their feathers waterproof.

It won't hurt him to stay in his cage for a day or two while you are gone, as long as you leave enough food and water for him.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

The wound has closed up beautifully. Its pink and smooth except where the impact trauma its still a little bit scabby. He's eating and drinking lots 
He spends most of the time in the bathroom where he can fly a bit but is always batting its wings at me when he doesn't want me getting too close or bites. His only injury was the wound on his head. He did fly onto my curtain rod once
I keep the crate top opened and only close it at night n cover it w a towel
It gets agitated when it sees outside and I don't want it wounding itself trying to escape
I'm just waiting for the feathers to come in then ill release him
Its been at least 5 days since I put any polysporin on I offered him water to bathe in the tub with about an inch or so of water but he hasn't yet
Maybe ill just clean his back where most polysporin ended up
Still hoping he'll just bathe himself
I'll posts pictures as soon as I can
I think he's doing fantastic considering what happened to him
He behaves like a normal pigeon so probably no brain damage or very little
I'll only be gone half a day-16 ours its just add that to the 10 he spends while I sleep and its not all that big he can't stretch in there its not like I have to chase it for it to return in the crate I just kinda tell it to go in its box n for the most part it does. It just kinda perches itself on the edge of the crate n stays there it must feel safe cuz its the first place it goes

Thank you all again for ur advice and counsel


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Flying in a bathroom isn't flying. He can't really exercise and get good at flying that way. If you release him without letting him practice a lot in the house, then he will need to practice flying better and build up the wing muscles when he is released. After all your work and effort, he will probably easily get caught by a predator. His wings won't be strong enough and he will not be good enough at maneuvering to avoid a hawk. He needs to build up the muscle.

He probably won't bathe on his own, as they learn by watching others. You would need to splash the water and coax him. Although, that won't get the cream or ointment off the head and neck region. He isn't going to be able to do that. You will need to wash it off with a wet cloth. If it is like an ointment, it will take more than that. Maybe a baby shampoo where the cream is, just don't get it in his face or eyes, and be very careful as the skin is still very sensitive there.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

The problems w letting it fly in the house is 1 I have no screens on a couple of windows and 2 when it sees outside it starts trying to get free n potentially reinjure itself
What I've tried is having it on my fingers/hand and going up and bringing him down fast enough for it to flap its wings but not enough for it to feel it needs to fly 
A few times I could feel the power of its wings
He seemed to like doing that so I do it every hour or so for a few minutes until he doesn't cooperate anymore
Will that help?
I understand what ur saying but his wings weren't injured is it kinda like a perishable skill/muscle loss?
When I get updated photos ill get one of it full size not just head/injury
As for the bath I have baby shampoo n have decided ill only wash its back/neck where ointment was once some feathers start coming in over the healed wound n will bathe it a week b4 release? Is a week long enough to regain whatever it may lose bathing?
I don't want to keep it longer than absolutely necessary
I hate caging any birds its against nature so ill do my best that he doesn't need to come back


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Look, I'm not going to argue with you. Am just telling you that he needs flying time indoors to be able to build up the wings and regain anything he has lost in his time inside. No, flapping his wings is not good enough. If you cannot close those screenless windows, while he is out of cage, or get screens that go inside windows that are screenless, then just release him and let him be someones lunch. I cannot go back and forth with you on what he needs. You are in the end going to do what you want anyway. And going to find excuses for what you don't want to do. But try to think about all the work you have put into him, before you release him unprepared.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I live in a 2 bedroom 2nd floor apartment with large windows that can be closed but wont he fly into them? That's my concern him re-injuring himself flying into windows
I've been on my landlords ass 4 3 years to screen my windows
ur advice has been very helpful and appreciated.
I'm just informing u of my circumstances and my limitations and hope u can advise me within my limitations
I'm not in a perfect or even close situation to rescue animals 
I live in the city not the country
theres a garage I may be able to let him fly around in but it has hard metal screen not like mosquito screen hard steel n again re-injuring himself trying to get out 
Other than that my rooms aren't really big 
The cat can be put away while he flies

Anyways I didn't realize asking questions was arguing thanks for everything I guess ill figure it out on my own


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

It looks like an adult from the first pics. If he is, and you’ve only had him two weeks he won’t be too deconditioned. Also flying around in a house can be very stressful. If he’s youngster though he’ll need a lot of practice flying. Just close your curtains or tack up some sheets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many of us fly them in the house to make sure they are okay to release. They normally do fine. Will give him practice maneuvering. Is there a reason why you can't put a sheer curtain up on the windows? They do need flying time before release.
I didn't say you were arguing. But for any suggestion of letting him fly, you seem to have more reasons why you cannot fly him. These things are easily fixed. You would have a difficult time catching him in a garage.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I tried what u suggested and all he did was aim for the windows in any room that I let him go but he was able to fly just not very long nor straight
I have bamboo blinds with black curtains. He seems anxious to get back out there
I did drip a little water on him to see what hed do n he did nothing but his feathers seemed wetter than waterproofed feathers ought to b and he hasn't bathed yet
Its only been a couple of weeks hopefully his feathers will grow n he can be gone next 2 weeks?
If anyone has any ideas would b appreciated


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whether a youngster or not, he does need the flying time. He wasn't flying when you got him, and therefore you don't know how well he can fly. Maybe something wrong and he will not fly well. If he goes for the curtained windows, then he does. Doesn't matter that he is anxious to get outside. He just needs time to try and see if he is at 100%.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Updated photos
He can still fly cuz I watched him fly back into the bathroom 
When I was told about it it was on the ground n bleeding n didn't try to flee maybe due to shock we have about 2 dozen pigeons that hang around during day n in summer roost on roof in summer so he's probably one of them and not 1 couldn't fly so I'm fairly confident he can fly but as u said needs practice which ill let it have n put cat away when he's flying to not stress him more.
the wound healed beautifully
I'll keep encouraging it to fly around house n if he doesn't have any difficulty then probably safe to assume its wings weren't injured?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, then it would be safe to assume his wings are okay. But yes, he does need some time inside yet. You did good healing the wound.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

As easy as it was to clean n apply ointment I couldn't have done it without ur advice jay3 so the pigeon n I both thank u. I know at sunset they go roost but I find it easier to let him fly at that time n also when its dusk then dark he doesn't go for the windows. So less chance of injuring himself
Usually by 1030 11pm I put him in crate n cover with towel n close door w lights off so he can sleep n doesn't get disturbed till I come in the morning. He ends up spending about 8 hours caged the rest fairly free at least uncaged.

I'll post photos just b4 I release him to make sure its time n his wound is healed enough n feathers coming in. I wont release him till u guys say so
Again thank you all for ur replies and advice.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

So theres nothing wrong with his flying.
He flies vertical from ground w/o any issues.
All he needs is to will his feathers to grow n he can go.

A short update


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great, now he just needs time to build up strength in his wings, just like we do in our legs if we have been bed bound for a while without walking. And to regrow his feathers. Good job! Lucky you found him.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Have a question if some1 knows the answer

He has a small n another slightly bigger clump of feathers so two separate clumps can I cut them halfway length to unclump them? They're around his neck He hasn't bathed tho I've tried by filling tub a bit splashing him w warm water to get him wet but he hasn't seemed interested. Will cutting the feathers hurt him? 

Figured id ask first
thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes they can be cut, but will take till he molts to replace them. They will come in faster if you pull them out. How many feathers are you talking about?


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

So I ended up cutting then pulling the feathers. There were maybe 6-8 feathers in all
Quick ?? his skin is starting to look like its goosebumped chicken like does this mean he's regenerated his ability to grow feathers in the injured area?
And if so how long approx. does it normally take to grow feathers from this point goosebumped skin?

Thank you

He's pooping everywhere in my bathroom so I want to release him as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He should be in a cage. Not sure how long the feathers will take to come in.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

He is in the cage overnight up to 12 hours but if I want him to regain strength in his wings shouldn't he b out to do that? Its a mid size bathroom w a corner n he seems to fly in there just fine mind u he goes from shower rod to door frame about 8-10 feet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes he does need out of cage time, but that small area isn't really giving him enough room to build up his wings.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cristinalemoing said:


> He is in the cage overnight up to 12 hours but if I want him to regain strength in his wings shouldn't he b out to do that? Its a mid size bathroom w a corner n he seems to fly in there just fine mind u he goes from shower rod to door frame about 8-10 feet


do you have a facebook account? if yes, you could try joining the Palomacy group, it has members from different parts of the world. I was thinking that maybe there's someone from your area with an aviary where you could put your pigeon in so he can practice his flying. Here's the group link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Palomacy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jenny has a very good idea. Maybe one could even adopt him. Sometimes rehabbers have other pigeons to release and let them go together as their own little flock. Their survival chances go way up this way.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Good idea. After all tge bird has been through, he deserves a good life and chance to live safely.


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I will look into that
I was wondering n also read somewhere that the feathers may not regrow due to trauma among reasons n I noticed that not all the recovered skin is Goosebumpy its rather smooth with no signs of feather regrowth.
By mid June it'll be 8 weeks I've had him
If some of the feathers don't regrow I'm still going to release him
His flight feathers r fine, no damage whatsoever its more his nape than neck really
Will other pigeons injure him? What can be expected if anything?
He will look different regardless if he has all his feathers regrow as he now has a lump on his head so if the other pigeons r going to pick on him cuz hes missing a few feathers or he's not EXACTLY like the rest of them 
So keeping him till ALL regrow may not be possible.
I'll do my best in any case n will look into the FB page mentioned.
Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may not all regrow there, but you do understand that it is the feathers that keep him warm and keep the weather off him. You get a lot of cold weather and snow in Canada. If he has a space there, then he has no way of keeping the biting cold wind out. He could get frost bitten there even. Try the face book page and see if they know of anywhere he could go and be safe. Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## cristinalemoing (Jul 16, 2017)

I hadn't thought about the frostbite in the winter tho!

I didn't have the time to really look at the page yesterday but ill do that today


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a pigeon that was scalped, it took some time for the skin to grow back and now some feathers have started to grow. I has been a very long process. 8 weeks is too short for him to grow them, you have to give him some more time. Or maybe they will just not grow back. Please don't release him like that, instead please find someone with an aviary so that he has time to grow them back and also for him to get acclimated. If you find someone that would adopt him that would be even better!


----------

